# Ez Pass In Ny



## North East Traveler (Feb 18, 2008)

I will be hauling from Maine to Hershey PA on the 8th. I have a Maine EZ Pass and would like to use it through NY. All the other states on the way allow periodic camper towing and will automatically bill the correct amount. Does NY do this also?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've been over the tappan zee using ez pass with our outback in tow and also with our work van and utility trailer. You should be fine.

Mike


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a question. Why would you want to cross the Tapanzee? The traffic in that area is usually the pits.

IMHO, from Maine to Hershey I-84 to I-81 is a MUCH better route through CT and NY.

Traversing the Tapanzee for me was like riding a bucking bronco. And the traffic at the interchange of I-287 and the New York State Thruway was bad, even at 2PM on a Thursday!

Conversely, the Newburg-Beacon Bridge on I-84 is a dream. I haven't run into traffic in that area yet, but when we go to CT I try and make that crossing in the middle of the day.

My $.02.

Dan


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Your ez-pass will work just fine. But don't use it allot inless it's a blue pass for towing a trailer. My boss received a surcharge for towing our equiptment trailer on the thruway more than 4 time in a month using the white pass. James


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup, your EZ Pass will work just fine, we've used it several times (interesting...never heard of the white vs the blue...or any limit on using or receiving a surcharge...will have to check that out). As for your route...I agree 100% with the I-84 to I-81 route....and have done both several times. Its fast, easy and even a pretty drive...a 3 are adjectives certainly NOT appropriate for the southern CT/Tappanzee route. The only issue we ran into was traffic around Danbury, CT...but it was a pretty small thing considering the alternatives!

Have a great trip!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The NY ez-pass for passenger vehicles is white. It can be used for cars, trucks, motorcycles, (there is a extra charge for duellys). If you tow a trailer you are supposed to get a blue pass for the extra axles. The NYS Thruway will charge you for the extra axles of a trailer to your white pass but if you use it more than "incidentally" ( 4 times in a month) then they will hit you with a surcharge ( because you should know when your towing and you have to pay for the extra axles). The sign at the boarder should read Welcome to NY that will be $10.50 to get in and $27.95 to get out Cash only please. James


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Didn't even think of the I-84 route, we're just used to lots of traffic living in northern NJ.

Mike


----------



## North East Traveler (Feb 18, 2008)

3LEES said:


> I have a question. Why would you want to cross the Tapanzee? The traffic in that area is usually the pits.
> 
> IMHO, from Maine to Hershey I-84 to I-81 is a MUCH better route through CT and NY.
> 
> ...


Dan
The Tapanzee route was provided by AAA. How hilly is the 84/81 route


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

North East Traveler said:


> I have a question. Why would you want to cross the Tapanzee? The traffic in that area is usually the pits.
> 
> IMHO, from Maine to Hershey I-84 to I-81 is a MUCH better route through CT and NY.
> 
> ...


Dan
The Tapanzee route was provided by AAA. How hilly is the 84/81 route
[/quote]

I responded to your PM

Dan


----------



## North East Traveler (Feb 18, 2008)

Thankyou all. 84 to 81 it will be


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

North East Traveler said:


> I have a question. Why would you want to cross the Tapanzee? The traffic in that area is usually the pits.
> 
> IMHO, from Maine to Hershey I-84 to I-81 is a MUCH better route through CT and NY.
> 
> ...


Dan
The Tapanzee route was provided by AAA. How hilly is the 84/81 route
[/quote]

I'm always skeptical of the routes provided by AAA. You have to sit with them and explain everything you want, or you'll hit all sorts of traffic and extra tolls....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I know you made up your mind, but here is some insurance that you won't reconsider. I have NJ ezpass and traveled the thruway (I-87) 2 weeks ago. No problems with tolls. Was charged $4.14 each. As for CT and the Tappan Zee bridge. Next time I go through either one of them heading north (we go to NH alot), someone will be chasing me.

i'm convinced driving thru that area will take years off of your life.

Enjoy and safe travels.

Jim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Heading west bound, traffic through Danbury, CT should be ok, a little slow between exits 7 and 6, as long as it is after the morning rush. The big trouble will be Waterbury, CT (I-84 WB Exits 28-18). There is a perpetual highway improvement project going on there, and depending on what work is being done, and what time a day it is, it can take you 30 minutes to go 5 miles. The most congestion is between 28 and 25.

A little hint. If traveling the entire length of I-84, you might want to consider picking up I-91 South just west of Hartford, and taking that to I-691 West, and back to I-84 (Jct is just west of Waterbury). Traffic going through Hartford, and West Hartford can be heavy, and the highway makes several tight turns, that can be a PITA when towing a trailer. Adds about 5 miles in distance traveled, but usually takes about 5-10 minutes off the trip.

Good Luck, and if you need anymore specific CT info, let me know by PM.

If you do decide to go the Tappan Zee Bridge, then there is a toll NB/WB on I-87/I-287, on the west side of the Hudson that you will have to stop at with the trailer. There are highway speed EZ-Pass readers over the travel lanes, but they will not pick up the white passes, only the blue ones.

Tim


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

EZ pass rules..... now if Florida would join the rest of the east coast....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If you do decide to go the Tappan Zee Bridge, then there is a toll NB/WB on I-87/I-287, on the west side of the Hudson that you will have to stop at with the trailer. There are highway speed EZ-Pass readers over the travel lanes, but they will not pick up the white passes, only the blue ones.
> 
> Tim


This particular toll as Tim says, you will need to stay to the right with the trailer and pay. If you are not towing, you stay to the left and there is no toll. Cars are free, trucks and trailers are not at this toll area.


----------

